#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-10
<andrejz> morning
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-11
<damascene> Hi
<damascene> I'm new here and I want to know if there is a dead line for translation cycle or something.
<dpm> hi damascene, there is. We're following the release schedule here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule - see the translations deadlines near the end
<damascene> Ok
<damascene> where I can get a list of Ubutnu only package to start translating?
<damascene> I know for example that gnome is translated outside launchpad
<damascene> *packages
<gtriderxc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Upstream/GNOME/GnomeLucidModules
<gtriderxc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<gtriderxc> THE SECOND LINK WAS WRONG
<damascene> ok thanks
<damascene> but that did not answer my question exactly. I want a list of ubuntu only packages like software center and installer
<gtriderxc> YEAH i HAD ONE...
<gtriderxc> BUT I saved a wrond link:/
<gtriderxc> the first one is for Gnome
<gtriderxc> and the one with Ubuntu...
<gtriderxc> just a sec
<damascene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/UbuntuSpecificTranslations ?
<gtriderxc> yes!!:)
<dpm> :)
<damascene> Ubuntu&#8217;s music player includes a built-in store
<damascene> what is this? &#8217;s
<gtriderxc> give me a link
<gtriderxc> sounds familiar:)
<damascene> it is in one of the slide shows
<damascene> I tried to get a link to the string but could not
<gtriderxc> why not??
<gtriderxc> aren't You translating in Launchpad??
<damascene> there is no way to link to a string
<gtriderxc> damascene: just paste me the link to the page You are on and tell me the number of the string
<damascene> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ar/+translate?show=untranslated
<damascene> I've to go for now. I might come later
<damascene> if it's God will
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-13
<dpm> good morning/afternoon/evening everyone!
<andrejz> evening
<andrejz> dpm do you happen to know what is happening with chromium translations ? i saw fta forwarded you my email
<dpm> andrejz, we're discussing it right now in #launchpad
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> coming
<dpm> andrejz, thanks for sending the heads up to fta. Btw, the conversation is nearly over I think, so you might want to look at the public log for the earlier discussion
<andrejz> ok, i will. I am glad to report stuff :)
<dpm> also notice that Danilo and I are in the Platform sprint in Dallas, so we might not be responsive at times
<andrejz> yes i noticed you weren't online in the morning to greet us :)
<dpm> :)
<danilos> andrejz, in short, the fact that translations are "off" right now is just an error on LP side (we forgot to run the migration script)
<andrejz> ok, so all "suggested" strings will be automatically accepted at some point in the future ?
<danilos> andrejz, yeah, today or tomorrow (though, my concept of today is different from the standard European today :)
<danilos> andrejz, we'll still have to think how to best deal with upstream imports possibly overwriting translations in LP
<andrejz> one day up or down doesn't matter as long as i don't have to click like crazy i am happy :)
<andrejz> i noticed a similar thing in OpenShot (that's where strings "Ubuntu" also appeared)
<andrejz> but fortunately there were only 70 of those strings so i clicked through it
<andrejz> @danilos: We can live with our strings not appearing in upstream chromium (even though we would prefer it), as long as our translations don't get owerwritten every week or so
<danilos> andrejz, right, unfortunately, that makes Launchpad chromium-browser project an actual fork of chromium-browser, and LP can't handle that in a decent way
<danilos> andrejz, we can hack something up (like put the templates on Ubuntu, so you can translate there)
<danilos> andrejz, but we'll have to see what gives us the best bang for the buck and doesn't piss fta off too much (or more than he's already pissed off :)
<andrejz> ok :)
<andrejz> and we just don't want to confirm already translated strings. so whatever does that (and doesn't piss off fta too much) makes us happy to :)
<andrejz> btw, danilos - are you from Serbia?
<danilos> andrejz, yeah
<andrejz> cool, i am from slovenia so we were born in the same county :)
<danilos> andrejz, heh, that's true :)
<danilos> though soon enough, we'll start seeing more and more kids who weren't :)
<andrejz> yup, things change
<danilos> andrejz, are you planning on attending UDS in Budapest? that one is close enough :)
<andrejz> Yes, i would really like to come, but unfortunately there is some possibility i will have to go and do some research work in Japan
<andrejz> But if that doesn't happen i will come 110%
<danilos> andrejz, it'd be nice to meet up, but Japan sounds interesting as well :)
<andrejz> well, i would prefer to be at UDS but i really need to do this if i want to do my PhD , so..
<andrejz> ubuntu interests me much more than my current research work
<dpm> andrejz, c'mon, between UDS and Japan? Choose UDS!!!
<dpm> just kidding
<dpm> hi all, if you want to join us, there is a new Ubuntu Translations videocast starting in ~15 minutes:
<dpm> http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2011/01/12/new-ubuntu-translations-videocast-tomorrow/
<kelemengabor> I can hear and see you :)
<Gwaihir> yes, I can hear you
<kelemengabor> sound is good enough
<dholbach> dpm, you still videocasting? which room are you in? :)
<dpm> dholbach, grand ballroom B
<dholbach> dpm, aha! thanks!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-14
<andrejz> hello dpm
<andrejz> i noticed the blueprint you changed
<andrejz> can you give me the link to translations training blog post
<andrejz> i am considering translating it
<dpm> hey andrejz, awesome! Here it is: http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2010/12/17/natty-translations-plans-ii-translations-training-sessions/
<andrejz> thanks
<dpm> thank you!
<dpm> let me know when you've done it, and we can publish it on the translators FB page
<dpm> andrejz, I've noticed you're doing a great job with your translations posts. I'm working on the translations portal, which has a planet-like feed to which people interested in translations can subscribe to. Right now it has only got my blog feed, but the idea is to add more feeds from awesome community members. I'd like to add your feed there, what do you think?
<dpm> Here is the portal testing site, btw: http://ec2-79-125-76-181.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com/drupal6/
<andrejz> i would be honored :)
<andrejz> it takes quite some time to blog (note that only about 15% are in english), but i think it's worthwile
<andrejz> outsiders get more motivated when they see something is happening
<andrejz> also other people occasionally write something so it's not only my blog
<andrejz> Hello. I noticed an error in rhythmbox - if i choose text below icons, "Paused" is not translated as can be seen here http://www.shrani.si/f/D/zo/3vxyueUO/zaslonskaslika.png even though it's translated in the .po files (and has been long before translation deadline)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-09
<andrejz> dpm, how can i change a status of a bug in LP
<andrejz> this bug here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/746370 is not fixed yet (one phrase is still not translatable in 11.10)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 746370 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Several words are untranslatable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released]
<dpm> hi andrejz, looking...
<andrejz> checked the attached image
<dpm> (brb, on another conversation)
<dpm> (we're at the Ubuntu Engineering rally at Budapest, atm)
<andrejz> ok
<dpm> andrejz, actually, the best thing is to file a separate bug with the remaining string. Developers prefer that because it's easier for them to track. Would you mind filing a new bug?
<andrejz> sure, np
<andrejz> here it is, dpm - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/913714
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913714 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "String "Total storage" is not translated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<yurchor> andrejz: It may happen that this string is reported by U1 proprietary components (there are no such strings ("Ubuntu One Free" and "Total storage") in UCP code).
<dpm> thanks andrejz!
<dpm> yeah, they might come from the server
<dpm> let's see what the u1 devs have got to say
<andrejz> thanks for detailed investigation yurchor and dpm
<artnay> bug 913714 also affects certain u1 service variables, e.g. Install the %(plugin_name)s for the sync service: %(service_name)s
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913714 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "String "Total storage" is not translated (dup-of: 759890)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913714
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759890 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "account info: plan details needs improvements (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759890
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-10
<afuentes> can somebody help me locate the package with the following string "este controlador proporciona soporte para hardware adicional y se puede instalar en la impresora" ? The translation is wrongly done and id like to send a proper translation
<andrejz> hello afuentes
<andrejz> as far as i know the easiest way is to install ubuntu translation tools to do the search for you
<andrejz> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators/+archive/ppa/
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-11
<andrejz> Good morning! Can someone confirm a possible translation bug for me?
<andrejz> It's in the Sound settings
<andrejz> When one clicks on tab input or output, devices to be chosen are in english
<andrejz> does anyone know where these strings come from and if they can be localised ?
<sagaci> what are the strings, specifically
<sagaci> i'll just fire up the vm with the templates
<andrejz> in my cases "Front Microphone", "Back Microfone" and "Analog line-in" - the last string is translated
<andrejz> Microphone*
<sagaci> andrejz: imgur.com/9rtpZ
<sagaci> http://imgur.com/9rtpZ
<andrejz> yup that's the one. Next to the mouse. I am wondering if you know where it comes from
<sagaci> I'm not sure but I know it is translatable
<sagaci> probably some gstreamer template, iirc
<sagaci> i'll check
<andrejz> ok i will look to
<andrejz> too
<andrejz> hm it seems it's in pulseaudio
<andrejz> but it's not being loaded, because it's been successfully translated into slovenian
<sagaci> ah yeah, makes sense
<sagaci> andrejz: all looks to be translated 12+ months ago
<andrejz> indeed, that's why it's probably some sort of bug
<andrejz> Hello dpm, me and sagci realised some pulseaudio translations are not used in some cases. Are you aware of any similar bugs, i haven't found any during my search
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-12
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-13
<sagaci> where that wiki page for getting the latest translation pack
<dpm> morning all
<andrejz> hello!
<andrejz> does anyone know where to get in touch with checkbox developers?
<andrejz> maybe you, kelemengabor?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: no other idea than the bugtracker / #ubuntu-devel channel
<andrejz> strings are very translator unfriendly
<andrejz> and i wanted to ask them if they can do something about it
<andrejz> for example one needs to translate words like PURPOSE and VERIFICATION tens of times
<andrejz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox/+bug/916096
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 916096 in checkbox "Checkbox requires a lot of translator work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<andrejz> kelemengabor, do you believe my concerns are valid?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: sure, I saw those strings and they look pretty redundant to me
<andrejz> i subbed ubuntu translations
<kelemengabor> but on the other hand, this would need a lot of rewrite on the programmers side
<kelemengabor> which they did recently, to get us rid of bugs like wrong string extraction and untranslatable test description (i can dig up numbers for you, if you want :) and this is the result, which at least works, compared to the previous one
<kelemengabor> so until they switch to an xml-based test description format, I think this is not going to be solved
<kelemengabor> rfc822deb is a simple file format, and this seems to be the most that we can get out of it...
<kelemengabor> also, I don't want to think what happens if a typo is corrected in those looong strings. So yeah, it would be awesome to make them shorter :)
<andrejz> i talked with the developer on IRC
<andrejz> and this is what i got:  I'll raise this with the rest of the team for sure but I can't make any promises for Precise since we're approaching FF quickly. however, there are talks for a major refactoring in P+1
<kelemengabor> this is a lot more than I dared to hope :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-15
<Vibhav> If i translate any program using
<Vibhav> .po files , ie not using rosetta , will i still get karma points
<jokerdino> no you wont.
<jokerdino> you might get some for uploading the po file
<Vibhav> :(
<Vibhav> Are you sure?
<jokerdino> Karma is only attributed for work done in Launchpad and does not apply to items imported from other sources.
<jokerdino> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<Vibhav> Well i may report this as a bug
<Vibhav> Thanks jokerdino
<jokerdino> :)
<trijntje> should ubuntu-default-image be working properly on precise? It runs without error but doesn't generate an iso image
<trijntje> should ubuntu-default-image be working properly on precise? It runs without error but doesn't generate an iso image
<sagaci> is there any way to delete a translation suggestion
<trijntje> sagaci: not if its been automatically generated by launchpad, as far as I know
<sagaci> no worries, just sick of seeing wrong suggestions
#ubuntu-translators 2013-01-09
<mpt> Could someone who uses Ubuntu in a non-English language please verify bug 434601? I don't know the person who marked it fixed, and they haven't left a comment explaining it.
<ubottu> bug 434601 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Package descriptions etc display only in the language of whoever installed the OS" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434601
#ubuntu-translators 2014-01-10
<UbuPhillup> hi, can someone tell me where i can finde the package to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1263325 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1263325 in Ubuntu Translations "Terminal output: typo in German translation of "shared library"" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-translators 2016-01-12
<zubozrout> Hello, I've been reporting this for quite some time now. Could someone please fix this string: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/unity-scope-click/+pots/unity-scope-click/cs/42/+translate ... the suggestion is ok, but there is a missing letter in the current translation and it looks horrible on Ubuntu Phone - and it is there more than half a year now :(. Thank you very much for your help.
<zubozrout> Here is a confirmation so that it is obvious I am not telling bulls*it https://plus.google.com/+MartinKozub/posts/7JY2Cx3b4ky
#ubuntu-translators 2016-01-15
<Muh2> Hi, is there an offline tool (software) for translating Ubuntu?
